# اين تقرأوها ؟؟



## Anelka (27 فبراير 2011)

*سفر حزقيال [ 23 : 19 ] : " وَأَكْثَرَتْ زِنَاهَا بِذِكْرِهَا أَيَّامَ صِبَاهَا الَّتِي فِيهَا زَنَتْ بِأَرْضِ مِصْرَ. وَعَشِقَتْ مَعْشُوقِيهِمِ الَّذِينَ لَحْمُهُمْ كَلَحْمِ الْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ الْخَيْلِ*


*سفر الأمثال [ 5 : 18 ] : " وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً*

*نشيد الأنشاد [ 8 : 8 ] : " لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ ليس لها ثديان ُ، فَمَاذَا 
نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمِ خِطْبَتِهَا ؟ *

*مَا أَجْمَلَ رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ سفر نشيد الانشاد [ 7 : 1 _ 9 ] *


*8قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ وَحَنَكُكِ كَأَجْوَدِ الْخَمْرِ سفر نشيد الانشاد [ 7 : 1 _ 9 ] *

*و قالت البكر للصغيرة أبونا قد شاخ وليس في الأرض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض هلم نسقي أبانا خمرا و نضجع معه فنحييمن أبينا نسلا"*



*سلام ونعمة*
*هل تستطيعو قراءة هذ الايات امام الأهل او في الكنيسة او امام اي احد     ؟؟؟*


*وهل فعلا الكنايس تقرى هذه الايات من الانجيل او تخفيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 فبراير 2011)

كلمة ثدى تدل على جزء موجود فى الجسد ، وهو جزء مقدس من الاجزاء التى خلقها الله للانسان والتشبيه هنا ، لاضافة معنى روحى ( اقرأ التفاسير ، طالما ليس لديك الذهن النقى النظيف )

نظرتك الدنيئة لكلمة ثدى ، هو من ترسبات الفكر النجس .
وعلشان كده قال بولس الرسول 
*(Titus 1:15 [AraSVDV])​*​​​​​​كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. 


والان اسمحلى اسألك / ايهما يخدش الحياء  ، كلمة ثدى ام كلمة فرج وكلمة نكاح !!!؟؟
مع العلم ان هاتين الكلمتين متكررتين مرارا وتكرارا فى قرانك واحاديثك وغيرها .
فى باب كامل فى احاديثك اسمه ( باب النكاح ) .

ممكن تصف شعورك بالمقابل ؟​*
*


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2011)

الأخت Anelka
صدقيني يا اختي مللنا تكرار هذا السؤال، بنفس الجرف و بنفس الترتيب و بنفس اللهجة، و كأن كل السألين الذين قبلك مع و مع الذين بعدك ليس اكثر من فكر شخص واحد. حاولي يا اختي أن تقرأي و تفكري بنفسك، فلا تسلمي عقلك لافكار الآخرين.
كلمة الثدي بحد ذاتها ليست لا عيب و لا كلمة خادشة بالحياء، بالعكس الثدي يشير الى الأمومة و الى التغذية و بالتالي اللفظ في حد ذاته ليس عيب، بل الفكر الفاسد (الذي يسود عقول اخوتنا المسلمين للأسف) هو العيب.
النصوص الكريمة كلها نصوص مساقة بصيغة أدبية لها مفادها الروحي إن قرأت قراءة صحيحة من قبل أشخاص لهم عقول تفكر بأفكار أعمق من البعد الجنسي السائد على عقول المسلمين بسبب حرمانهم، فهذه صفحة تفاسير الكتاب المقدس امامك و أقرأئي التفاسير و إستنتجي بنفسك و لا تدعي لغيرك ان يحدد معنى هذا و ذلك في عقلك.


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2011)

Anelka قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> *هل تستطيعو قراءة هذ الايات امام الأهل او في الكنيسة او امام اي احد     ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *وهل فعلا الكنايس تقرى هذه الايات من الانجيل او تخفيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*سلام ونعمة 
وهل اصبح المقياس على انها كلمة الله ام لا اذا كنا نستطيع ان نقرأها امام الاهل او امام الناس ؟
هل هذا هو المقياس ؟
والكنائس تقرأها عادى جدا ليس لدينا مانخفيه او نخجل منه ,هذة كلمة الله لانخجل منها 
وما المشكلة فى الكلمة اصلا ؟ هى ليست شتيمة ولا كلمة قبيحة 
هذا جزء من الجسم بل ان فصيلة كاملة من الكائنات تسمى فى العلم الثدييات ,ما المشكلة ؟
حاول ان تعرف ما تعنيه هذة الايات فى الاول وماتحمله من معانى روحية ,هذة الاسئلة قتلت بحثا 
فأذا كنت تبحث عن الحق فعلا ابحث عن اجابات هذة الاسئلة ولا تأخذ الاسئلة جاهزة من اخرين يكذبون عليك 
لا تسلم عقلك لاخرين ,انت من سيقف امام الله
سلام
*


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا 

بعمرك سمعت عن *سرطان الثدي* وحملات التوعية بسرطان الثدي، يعني الجماعة ما استحوا أن يضعوا لافتات بأحجام كبيرة وفي أكثر الأماكن إزدحام، وعلى جوانب الطرقات بضرورة الفحص المبكّر عن سرطان الثدي، والغريب إنهم بيقولوا في الإعلانات: أنا فحصت، دورك الآن  لا وبيشجعوا الكل إنهم يشجعوا كل البنات اللي فوق سن معيّن بضرورة الفحص المبكّر 

خلاصة الحكي، كلمات مثل تلك، كلمات لا تحمل بين ثناياها أي معاني جسدية، ولا تشكّل أي داعي للخجل ...

شكراً 



يعني عادي، خليك كوول يا عمنا ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 فبراير 2011)

*ما نراه فى الحياة الواقعية ، هو إعتياد الناس الساقطين - فى الشرور والنجاسات - على تحوير الكلمات العادية ، لإستخدامها بمعانى جنسية ، بالرغم من أنها فى أصلها بعيدة تماماً عن المجال الجنسى ، وهو ما يمكن أن نسميه : إسلوب الهبوط والإنحدار بالمعانى

+++ والعكس نراه فى القديسين ، إذ يحورون كل الكلمات العادية ، لإستخدامها بمعانى روحية ، وهو ما يمكن أن نسميه : إسلوب الإرتقاء والتسامى بالمعانى

+++++ وهذا الإسلوب الثانى ، للإرتقاء بالمعانى ، نجده فى الكتاب المقدس بكثرة
وهو يستخدم بغرضين :
1 - التعبير عن مشاعر الحب الإلهى ، فيصف النفس المحبة لله والملتصقة بالله -للرجل والمرأة على حد سواء - بأنها نفس مخطوبة وعروسة لله ، وأن يوم الزفاف أو يوم الفرح ، هو لحظة دخول ملكوت السموات
فإن نفوسنا تشتاق إلى هذه اللحظة السعيدة ، كمثل إشتياق العروس إلى يوم زفافها لعريسها المحبوب

2 -  وكذلك للتعبير عن الشرود بعيداً عن عبادة الله ، فيصفه الكتاب المقدس بصفة الزنى ، فيقول : إن إسرائيل زنوا عن الله ، أى تركوا إلههم الشرعى وذهبوا وراء آلهة غير شرعية

+++++++

فإنها عملية إرتقاء وتسامى ، فى تحويل الجسديات إلى معانى روحية
بعكس الإنحطاط ، الذى فى تحويل كل شيئ إلى معانى جسدانية ، كمثل الحجر إياه ، والذى هو السبب الحقيقى وراء هذه الحملة*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 فبراير 2011)

ربما من الاجدر ان تسأل شيوخك أين يقرأون كلمة (فرج)


----------



## holiness (28 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مضحك بصراحة 
من المضحك ان نرى مسلما يعترض على ثدي او فخذ 
ونسي حديث ام المؤمنين عن ارب الرسول وحديث سالم 
و انا اسال كل مسلم لو كنت فعلا انك صاحب ضمير  و انسان شريف سترى الاثنين بنفس المنظار اي بمعنى انك لو اعترضت على كلمة ثدي فعليك ان تعترض على كلمة فرج .... الخ


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

*الاخ انلكا*
*هل بالنسبة لك مشهد الام و هى ترضع ابنها هو مشهد مثير او خادش للحياء ؟!*

*الكتاب يقول يرد عليك :*
*كرونسوس الاولى اصحاح 12 :*

*20 فَالآنَ أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَلكِنْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.*
*21 لاَ تَقْدِرُ الْعَيْنُ أَن تَقُولَ لِلْيَدِ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَيْكِ!». أَوِ الرَّأْسُ أَيْضًا لِلرِّجْلَيْنِ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَيْكُمَا!».*
*22 بَلْ بِالأَوْلَى أَعْضَاءُ الْجَسَدِ الَّتِي تَظْهَرُ أَضْعَفَ هِيَ ضَرُورِيَّةٌ.*
*23 وَأَعْضَاءُ الْجَسَدِ الَّتِي نَحْسِبُ أَنَّهَا بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ نُعْطِيهَا كَرَامَةً أَفْضَلَ. وَالأَعْضَاءُ الْقَبِيحَةُ فِينَا لَهَا جَمَالٌ أَفْضَلُ.*
*24 وَأَمَّا الْجَمِيلَةُ فِينَا فَلَيْسَ لَهَا احْتِيَاجٌ. لكِنَّ اللهَ مَزَجَ الْجَسَدَ، مُعْطِيًا النَّاقِصَ كَرَامَةً أَفْضَلَ،*
*25 لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ انْشِقَاقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ، بَلْ تَهْتَمُّ الأَعْضَاءُ اهْتِمَامًا وَاحِدًا بَعْضُهَا لِبَعْضٍ.*
*26 فَإِنْ كَانَ عُضْوٌ وَاحِدٌ يَتَأَلَّمُ، فَجَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ تَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ عُضْوٌ وَاحِدٌ يُكَرَّمُ، فَجَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ تَفْرَحُ مَعَهُ.*


----------



## الرب معنا (28 فبراير 2011)

*دام صلبان الأحبة *

*فعلاً اخي ابن المسيح هل من الممكن ان تقولوا لنا هل كلمة ثدي معيبة أم كلمة فرج ..؟!*

*هذه المسلمة ناسخة بلا وعي ونسخها مبتور ومقصوص وووالخ فتقول بلا وعي :*




Anelka قال:


> *سفر الأمثال [ 5 : 18 ] : " وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً*


 *لو أنك رجعتي للكتاب المقدس وقرأتي كامل السفر أو على الأقل الأصحاح لما تجرئتي ونسختي ماتقولينه فأقرأي وتعلمي مرة أخرة أن لاتنسخي :*
*‏7وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ اسْمَعُوا لِي، وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَنْ كَلِمَاتِ فَمِي.‏8أَبْعِدْ طَرِيقَكَ عَنْهَا، وَلاَ تَقْرَبْ إِلَى بَابِ بَيْتِهَا،‏9لِئَلاَّ تُعْطِيَ زَهْرَكَ لآخَرِينَ، وَسِنِينَكَ لِلْقَاسِي.‏10لِئَلاَّ تَشْبَعَ الأَجَانِبُ مِنْ قُوَّتِكَ، وَتَكُونَ أَتْعَابُكَ فِي بَيْتِ غَرِيبٍ.‏11فَتَنُوحَ فِي أَوَاخِرِكَ، عِنْدَ فَنَاءِ لَحْمِكَ وَجِسْمِكَ،‏12فَتَقُولَ: "كَيْفَ أَنِّي أَبْغَضْتُ الأَدَبَ، وَرَذَلَ قَلْبِي التَّوْبِبيخَ!‏13وَلَمْ أَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ مُرْشِدِيَّ، وَلَمْ أَمِلْ أُذُنِي إِلَى مُعَلِّمِيَّ.‏14لَوْلاَ قَلِيلٌ لَكُنْتُ فِي كُلِّ شَرّ، فِي وَسَطِ الزُّمْرَةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ".‏15اِشْرَبْ مِيَاهًا مِنْ جُبِّكَ، وَمِيَاهًا جَارِيَةً مِنْ بِئْرِكَ.‏16لاَ تَفِضْ يَنَابِيعُكَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ، سَوَاقِيَ مِيَاهٍ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ.‏17لِتَكُنْ لَكَ وَحْدَكَ، وَلَيْسَ لأَجَانِبَ مَعَكَ.‏18 لِيَكُنْ يَنْبُوعُكَ مُبَارَكًا، وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ،‏ 19الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِمًا.‏20فَلِمَ تُفْتَنُ يَا ابْنِي بِأَجْنَبِيَّةٍ، وَتَحْتَضِنُ غَرِيبَةً؟‏21لأَنَّ طُرُقَ الإِنْسَانِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَزِنُ كُلَّ سُبُلِهِ.22الشِّرِّيرُ تَأْخُذُهُ آثَامُهُ وَبِحِبَالِ خَطِيَّتِهِ يُمْسَكُ.‏23إِنَّهُ يَمُوتُ مِنْ عَدَمِ الأَدَبِ، وَبِفَرْطِ حُمْقِهِ يَتَهَوَّرُ.‏
الامثال ٥​هل رأيتي يامسلمة كم هذا التعاليم سامية وراقية ...؟!!

إذن الرب يقول لنا أن لانزني بل نفرح في زوجتنا أي أمرأة شبابنا 

فأين العيب ياتابع كلام محمد وإلهه الذي يقول :

أنكح ماطاب لكم من النساء , وستدخل الجنة وأن زنى وأن سرق وأن شرب الخمر فقط وحد الله ...!:66:

*


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2011)

*الي الاخ انيلكا
ارجو الرد علي و علي احبائي من قبلي ليس كتابة ما تراه و تذهب دون عودة 
اولا هل الدراسة مثلا في كلية طب بكل ما يقال في جميع فروعها عيب و قلة ادب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
او يستحي منه الطلاب و تحمر وجوههم وودانهم بتطلع دخان من الكسوف؟؟؟؟
لو احد الافراد تعب و راح للدكتور و كلمه عن اي عضو من اعضاء جسمه هل هذه تكون جلسة ثمر بينهم ام هذا علم؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس عيب ؟؟؟ انا لا اري ذلك و يسمح لكل الشعب بكل مراحل اعمارة القراءة لان كل الشعب المسيحي يعرف ان كل هذا الكلام هو مجرد كلام رمزي و ليس كلام حرفي و يقوم احد الافراد بتفسير كل ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس من كلام و معاني و لا تخفي الكنايس اي ايه لان مفيش حاجة عيب موجودة في الكتاب المقدس و من الممكن ان تقراء التفاسير للايات لكي تحاول ان تفهم و لعلمك ان الكنايس تقوم بتفسير كل اسفار الكتاب المقدس بكل اياته دون حذف او حجب *


----------



## أفقر العباد (28 فبراير 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم 
الاصدقاء جميعا .. هل تسمحون لي أن أدلي بدلوي معكم لعلي اذا كنت مصيبا أنال ثوابا وان كنت مخطئا يعلمني الاخرون و أكون لهم شاكرا :
1 اذا كان الأخ أو الأخت صاحب السؤال مخطئا فالرجاء من العارفين تصويب خطئه من غير الردود الانفعالية التي لا تنبئ عن صاحبها سوى التعصب لما هو عليه 
2 في الدين الأسلامي وردت كلمه فروج ونكاح وجماع و كذلك ثيبات و أبكار و غير هذه من الألفاظ التي لا نجد حرجا في ذكرها أو عند قراءتنا لها   
3 في الطب والدروس العلمية ترد الفاظ كثيرة بأسماء الأعضاء البشرية والتي نسمعها و نرددها كل يوم ولا نجد فيها حرجا  .. كذلك ...
الحقيقة .. ليس منا  من ينكر ذكر مسميات الأعضاء ولكن قد نجد الوصف لا يتناسب مع ما يسمعه الأطفال الصغار ..
ونحن نستطيع أن نذكر الشفتين واللسان والرقبة بدون أن يردنا راد او يردعنا رادع ولكننا اذا وصفنا فعلا معينا ذاكرين فيه هذه الاعضاء فقط ( الشفتين و اللسان والرقبة ) واستخدمناها في وصف معين قد يخدش ذلك حياء من له حياء  وقد يتسبب أحيانا في طرد العضو من المنتدى 
عموما اصدقاؤنا الاكارم اعتبرونا جهلة وخذوا بأيدينا الى الصواب دون التهجم علينا وعلى الاسلام بهذه الطريقة التي لا تتناسب مع أتباع الأنبياء فكيف بأتباع الرب كما تدينون 
وللجميع المحبة والسلام *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 مارس 2011)

*



2 في الدين الأسلامي وردت كلمه فروج ونكاح وجماع و كذلك ثيبات و أبكار و غير هذه من الألفاظ التي لا نجد حرجا في ذكرها أو عند قراءتنا لها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مرحبا ، قبل ان اتناقش مع سيادتك .
كيف لا تجد حرجا فى التلفظ بيها ، ثم تجد حرجا فى اطلاق كلمة ثدى !!!
اليس عجيبا غريبا هذا الامر ؟*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (1 مارس 2011)

*لى رأى قد أخطأ فيه أو أصيب . 

أنا أرى أن معنى أن الكتاب المقدس مناسب لكل الأعمار ليس أن كل حرف فيه مناسب لكل عمر ولكن الطفل سيجد فيه ما يهديه فى جزء من الكتاب يناسب عقله وكذلك الشاب اليافع إلى الشيخ العجوز ... 
فمثلاً لا يمكن للشاب عندما يبلغ أن لا يجد فى كتابه الالهى ما يمنعه من الزنى ، ولكن ما قيمة هذه الوصية (لا تزنى) للطفل ؟؟؟؟ لا يوجد دين لا يقول (لا تزنى) والسؤال لكل إنسان مؤمن بأى دين ماذا ستقول لطفل أتى يسألك ما معنى الزنا ؟؟؟ 

معنى الكتاب المقدس مناسب لكل الأعمار - حسب وجهة نظرى - أى أن الكتاب المقدس يحوى فى داخله ما يناسب كل الأعمار وليس أن كل كلمة فى داخله تناسب كل الأعمار ، فهناك جزء فيه يناسب الطفل وآخر يناسب الشاب .... 

وهذا ما يحدث فى كل دين ، فمثلاً عند وصف الجنة فى الدين الاسلامى يوجد حور العين (فتيات جميلات للمتعة الجنسية) فهل عندما يسأل الطفل المسلم أباه عن الجنة ، هل سيذكر الأب حور العين ؟؟؟؟ فى نظرى لا ، لأن هذا الأمر لا يناسب سنه ... (على فكرة أذكر هذا على سبيل المثال لا الهجوم ، فأنا أحترم كافة الأديان بما فيها الاسلام ) 

وليبارك الله أعمالنا *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

لي سؤال : هل كتاب الرياضيّات 6  ( Math. 6 ) مناسب لكل الأعمار ؟!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 مارس 2011)

*خلاص الله للبشرية في يسوع المسيح الناصري مناسب للجميع، لكل الأعمار، للإناث والذكور، لكل أنواع البشر:

هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى وهب ابنه الأوحد، فلا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. (يوحنا 16:3)

رسالة المسيحية ووحيها نقيّان بصورة مطلقة ومناسبة لا بل ولازمة للجميع.

أما تتفيه الأمور وأخذها بسطحية وحصر مفهوم الوحي في بعض الآيات فهو خطأ. فنحن في عهد كلمة الله الحيّة:

1 كلم الله آباءنا من قديم الزمان بلسان الأنبياء مرات كثيرة وبمختلف الوسائل، 
2 ولكنه في هذه الأيام الأخيرة كلمنا بابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء وبه خلق العالم. (عبرانيين 1)*


----------



## nooral-Islam (2 مارس 2011)

*



خلاص الله للبشرية في يسوع المسيح الناصري مناسب للجميع، لكل الأعمار، للإناث والذكور، لكل أنواع البشر:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
القول بان هذا السفريحمل رموز و دلالات تعكس المحبه بين الله و الكنسيه قبلنها لكن القول بانه مناسب لكل الاعمار اقول له لا لا يناسب فهذا السفر كان اليهود يمنعون قرءته لمن دون سن الثلاثين حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم الجسدية معاني السفر.

هو سفر البالغين أو الناضجين روحياً، وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم الجسدية معاني السفر. هو سفر البالغين إيمانياً.
المصدر
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/SongofSolomon/Intro


----------



## تيمو (2 مارس 2011)

> هو سفر البالغين أو الناضجين روحياً،


 
مش برضو هاد السفر الذي وجدتم فيه نبؤة عن الرسول محمد؟ وتجاهدون ليل نهار لإثبات نبوته وصدق رسالته من هذا السفر؟

غريبة ... ما ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

عجبي !

انظري ماذا قلتي :



> لكن  القول بانه مناسب لكل الاعمار اقول له لا لا يناسب فهذا السفر كان اليهود  يمنعون قرءته لمن دون سن الثلاثين حتى لا تشوه أفكار*هم* *( الفاعل )* الجسدية *معاني  السفر* *( المفعول به )* .
> 
> هو  سفر البالغين أو الناضجين *روحياً*، وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل  من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه أفكار*هم معاني السفر* الجسدية . هو سفر  البالغين *إيمانياً*.
> المصدر
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentari...fSolomon/Intro




كل مسيحي يقرأ السفر في كل عمره في اي وقت منذ الطفولة وحتى الكبر ! ، لا اعرف اين المشكلة ؟!


----------



## Critic (2 مارس 2011)

> وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى *لا تشوه أفكارهم الجسدية معاني السفر*. هو سفر البالغين إيمانياً.


*ركزى فى الكلام*
*البالغين ايمانا*

*اى ان النجسون فكريا سيفهومنه بشكل يعكس نجاسة افكارهم و سينضح استنتاجهم بالتشهوهات و النجاسات داخلهم*

*و هذا معناه حتى لا تشوه افكارهم "الغير ناضجة " معانى السفر "الرائعة"*
*و هذا فعلا ما يشهده الواقع حيث الاشخاص الذين اعتادوا التفسير الجنسى و النظرة الشهوانية لكل شيئ يهللون ليلا و نهارا بهذا السفر !*

*و هو صالح للكل لكن لن يفهمه الاطفال بشكل كامل لانه يشبه علاقة الله بالنفس بعلاقة العريس بعروسته و هى اسمى علاقة على الاطلاق*
*فمن اين للطفل بالنضج الكافى كى يفهم هذا ؟*
*هل الكتاب المقدس كتاب موجه للاطفال فقط ام للبشر اجمعين !*
*الكتاب مثلا يقول : لا تشتهى ...*
*الطفل لا يفهم معنى الشهوة لانه لم ينضج بعد*
*الله اكبر ظهر الحق و النصارى عقيدتهم باطلة !*
*ما هذه السذاجة الفكرية ؟!*

*هل قرآنك حينما يقول فروجهن و نكاح و زنى و ماء الرجل و كواعب استار و لا يفهم الطفل هذا لانه غير ناضج فهو كتاب لا يناسب البشر و ليس من عند الله !*
*من اين لكم بتلك المبدادئ التى لا تطبقونها حتى على قرآنكم !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

اكرر سؤالي البسيط :



Molka Molkan قال:


> لي سؤال : هل كتاب الرياضيّات 6  ( Math. 6 ) مناسب لكل الأعمار ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2011)

*النضوج الايمانى دى شئ نسبى 
فمثلا الطفل المسيحى الذى يتربى طول حياته على حياة القداسة والفكر الكتابى الاهوتى يصل للنضوج الايمانى مبكرا جدا مقارنة بانسان اخر من خلفية مخالفة ممكن يعدى 50 سنة وبرضة بيفكر بعقلية جنسية 
يفهم ايه طفل عنده 10 سنين مفهوم الزيجة والعهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى لو طفل مسلم فتح القران وقرا وكواعب اترابا وسال ابوه يعنى ايه كواعب اترابا هيقوله يعنى دا لا مؤاخذة حور عين هتلاقيها فوق عند رابونا ولا مؤاخذة نهودها مش مدلدلة زى الرمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومصيبة يساله يعنى انكحوا ومصيبة لو ساله يعنى ايه فرج المؤمنات 
اعتقد كدا اننا بحاجة لاطفال الشوارع علشان يقدروا يتعاملوا مع الفاظ القران السوقية يعنى يكون متربى جاهز فى بيت مشبوه
على العموم لا شان لنا باطفالكم واحنا عارفين نوصل الفكر الكتابى لاطفالنا ازاى كما يليق بقداسة فكر الهنا بعيدا عن النكاح والنهود الغير مدلدلة وفروج المؤمنات
فكل كلمة كتابية تصل لاذهاننا ممسوحة بروح الله روح القداسة  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 مارس 2011)

الطبيعة الجنسية موجودة فى البشر بلا جدال
ولكنها لا تظهر منذ الطفولة ، بل منذ البلوغ ، ولذلك لا يفهمها الأطفال
فذلك أمر عام

++ ولكن المشكلة تكمن فى شيئ آخر - وليس وجود الجنس ذاته - تكمن فى طريقة تعاملك مع هذه الحقيقة التى لا مفر منها

فإن الشيطان وأتباعه يستغلون وجود الجنس ، لكى يستخدموه كوسيلة إغراء ، وكأداة للإنحطاط بالبشر ، حتى إلى مستويات أحط من الحيوان ، من خلال ترغيبهم فى الشذوذ الجنسى 

أما الإله الحقيقى ، الذى خلق الجنس فينا ، فإنه يعلن غضبه على كل من يستخدم خلقته هذه فى غير هدفها وبغير شرعيتها

وحتى عندما يشير بغضب للناس المنحرفين عن طاعة وصاياه ، ويشبههم بالفاسدين جنسياً
فإنه هنا يؤدى لهدفين ، رفض الغير طائعين لوصاياه ، وتحقير الفاسدين جنسياً
*
فالشيطان يدفع للفساد الجنسى ويستخدمه كرشوة لأتباعه
بينما الإله الحقيقى يرذل الفساد الجنسى ويعتبره مهانة وفضيحة عظيمة
*
وهذا هو الفارق العظيم


----------



## Critic (2 مارس 2011)

*



			ليست المشكلة في الكلمات ذاتها ، وإنما في السياق الذي ظهرت فيه ، وما توصله للسامع من إيحاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ليست المشكلة فى السياق انما المشكلة فى فكرك النجس (عذرا)*

*السفر ليس عشق جنسى بل روحى*
*و يرمز لعلاقة الله بالكنيسة*

*فجاء فيه :*
*اصحاح 4 :*
*شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ مِعْزٍ رَابِضٍ عَلَى جَبَلِ جِلْعَادَ.*
*اصحاح 7:*
*عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ.*

*هل هناك من يشبه شعر حبيته بقطيع المعز او انفها و عنقها بالبرج ؟!*
*هل هذه من المنظور العشقى الجسدانى تشبيهات جميلة او مقبولة اصلا ؟!*


*انها الدلالة الروحية ما لا يفهمه اى مسلم بسبب اقتصار نظرته الجنسية على الامور*

*الثدى له دلالة و مفهوم روحى لا يفهمه امثالك*
*و يشير للعهدين القديم و الجديد*

*و هذه الدلالة تأتى سواء مع الرجال او النساء*

*و ها سفر الرؤية (رمزى ايضا) يسرد الثدى مع المذكر ايضا :*
*سفر الرؤية اصحاح 13 :*
*13 وَفِي وَسْطِ السَّبْعِ الْمَنَايِرِ شِبْهُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ، مُتَسَرْبِلاً بِثَوْبٍ إِلَى الرِّجْلَيْنِ، وَمُتَمَنْطِقًا عِنْدَ ثَدْيَيْهِ بِمِنْطَقَةٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ.*

*ابن الانسان هو السيد المسيح *
*الثديين يشيرا للعهدين*
*و فى سفر الرؤية الحوار مع الله و الكنيسة*
*فالكنيسة كالمسيح لها عهدين*

*هل يرى احدهم ان الرمز ذو ايحاء جنسى ؟!*

*اما عن الاشخاص الذين كلما ذكر لهم عضو خلقه الله لا تأتى فى اذهانهم غير التصورات الجنسية فهم ينضحوا بنظرتهم للامور*

*التفسير ايضا *
*



:
"ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ تَوْأَمَيْنِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ، 
إِلَى أَنْ يَفِيحَ النَّهَارُ وَتَنْهَزِمَ الظِّلاَلُ أَذْهَبُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْمُرِّ وتَلِّ اللُّبَانِ" [٥-٦].

إن كان السيد المسيح يظهر للكنيسة متمنطقًا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب (رؤ ١: ١٢) إذ يُقدم العهدين القديم والجديد كثديين ترضعهما الكنيسة وتتقوت بهما، فإن الكنيسة أيضًا وهي كنيسة المسيح صار لها هذان العهدان كثديين يتقوت بهما أولادها.
تظهر كلمة الله الواردة في العهدين كتوأم من الغزلان الصغيرة وُلدا من أم واحدة، إشارة إلى تكامل العهدين معًا دون تمييز بينهما، فإن العهد القديم تنبأ عن العهد الجديد، والآخر كشف الأول وأوضحه.
وقد رأينا أن السوسن يُشير إلى جماعة المؤمنين الذين تشبهوا بالسيد المسيح نفسه "سوسنة الأودية" (نش ٢: ١)، ويُشير إلى طاقات الإنسان الداخلية وعواطفه ودوافعه التي تصير غذاء لكلمة الله الحيّ!
أمام هذا المديح الذي صار للعروس من جهة بصيرتها الداخلية واحتشامها وجهادها في وحدة الروح وعملها الكرازي وخصوبتها ورقتها وإيمانها وتمسكها بكلمة الله... تعلن العروس لعريسها أن سرّ هذا كله هو صليب العريس وقيامته، لهذا تتعهد أمامه أن تذهب معه إلى جبل المرّ تدخل معه حياة الألم، وتُدفن معه في القبر كما تذهب معه إلى تل اللبان فتحيا كل أيام غربتها في صلاة دائمة حتى يفيح نهار الأبدية ونتهزم ظلال الزمن.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2011)

*اعتقد لو اوحد قال لحبيته انتى مرهبة كجيش بالوية هتجرى وراه بالشبشب
واعتقد لو قالها انفك كبرج لبنان هيعقدها فى عشتها 
دا كدا مش بيتغزل فيها دا كدا بيطلع عيوبها يعنى طويلة وهبلة ومناخيرها طويلة وبتخوف زى جيش دا مش حبيبته دى حماته
*​


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات الأخيرة الصادرة من اشخاص لا ادب لهم و لا علم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

> اولا قال هو سفر البالغين



كذبتي ، لم يقل البالغين ، بل البالغين روحياً 



> ثانيا او البالغيين روحيا .... ماذا يقصد ؟؟؟


تم الشرح سابقاً فياحبذا لو تقرأي ..



> ثالثاً:  وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه  أفكارهم معاني السفر الجسدية . هو سفر البالغين إيمانياً



اذن افكر اليهود هى المشكلة ، فما علاقة السفر باليهود ؟!

انتوا نفس الكلام ، بالضبط ، ما علاقة السفر بكم انتم واليهود !؟



> ثالثاً:  وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه  أفكارهم *معاني السفر الجسدية* . هو سفر البالغين إيمانياً


يا مدلسة ..
انظري ماذا قلتي وانظري ماذا قال :

*6-  هو سفر البالغين أو الناضجين روحياً، وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم الجسدية معاني السفر. هو سفر البالغين إيمانياً.*


لا تدلسي ....... أفكارهم  هـــــم الجسدية 



> اليهود  كانوا يمنعون قرات هذا السفر لمن هم اقل من 30 سنه يعني حتى الي عمرهم 25  ممنوع يقرأوها ..... لماذا اليهود يمنعون قرأته حتى لا تشوه افكارهم   فمابالكم بالاطفال الي عمرهم 10 او 12 الي في سن المراهقه


غباء مستفحل ، اليهود هم الذي افكارهم جسدية وليس معاني السفر

معاني السفر هى الفعوووووول به وليست هى الفاعل ! 
هل انتي تقرأي ؟



> *اصلا لا يولد اي انسان نجس الافكار و انما الاشياء و الكتب و التلفزيون هي التي تشوه افكارهم*


من تكلم عن الولادة !!؟

المسلم في الغالب انسان نجس الفكر !



> *ومن  الطبيعي في ان الشباب الي في عمر المراهقه عندما يقرؤ مثل هذا الكلام يذهب  تفكيرهم الى شئ اخر حتى و ان كانوا يعرفوا معاني الرموز .... *


خطأ ، بل أطفالنا ونسائنا وبناتنا ورجالنا وكل الأعمار تقرأه بدون قذارة الفكر التي لديكم !



> حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم معاني السفر الجسدية


يا مدلسة ، اين قيل " معاني السفر الجسدية " ؟؟



> وهذا يدل على انه لا يسمح لهم بقرأته حتى يكونوا في سن مسموح لهم بقرأته


يا مدلسة ،ناضجين روووووووووحححححححححييييييييااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وليس جسدياً....................




> *و نحن نقول لكم لا يناسب *


طظ فيكم وفي اقوالكم !



> *حتى ان اليهود الي السفر كان خاص فيهم و زمانهم يقولون ان لا يسمح للاشخاص الاقل من عمر 30 سنه ان يقرؤها*


يا مدلسة ، اين قيل هذا الكلام في التفسير ؟؟




> *وهل  تسمح لابنك او بنتك ان تتعرف على العلاقه التي تدور بين العريس بعروسته  ووصفه لعروسته  بكلامات غزليه وجنسيه....  اليس علاقه الام بابنائها هي  اسمه علاقه على الاطلاق *



نعم نسمح للكل بان يروا مقدار حب الله للكنيسة ، وعلاقة الرجل بأمرأته علاقة مقدسة في الرب ليست علاقة قذرة كما عندكم ..... واما عن الكلمات فتم بيان انها روحية بحتة لان السفر شعري بحت فمابالكم لا تفهمون ؟



> *يا اخي نحن لا نتكلم عن اطفال  في سن السابعه اوالثامنه حتى نحن نتكلم عن الاطفال من سن التاسعه الى سن 25  مثلا....هذا السن خطير و اهم مرحله سنيه يمر بها الانسان .... وكل شي  يصادف الطفل و الشاب في هذه السن تؤثر على تفكيرة و سلوكه .... هل فهمت  ماذا اقصد*


والكل يقرأ ولا يقرأ بنجاسة أفكاركم فما علاقتنا بنجاستكم ؟



> *لا اكيد مش للاطفال فقط لكن الاطفال و الشباب هم جزء مهم ويجب ان يكون موجه لهم بحيث تؤثر عليهم ايجابياً*


وهو الحاصل ..........



> *وهذا الكلام ياتي بعكس ما جاء با انه لا يسمح لمن هم دون سن 30 بقرأته*



انتي فقط مدلسة ، اخبريا عن هذه الأعمار في التفسير ؟!



> اعتقد ان هنا قسم الحوار المسيحي و لا يسمح بالحوار الاسلامي فارجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع :t7::t7::t7:



اليس هذا هو نفس المقياس ؟


----------



## Critic (2 مارس 2011)

> تعال نعيد قرأت ما اتي في مقدمه تفسير الكتاب المقدس-سفر نشيد الانشاد انطونيوس فكري الفقرة السادسه .....
> هو سفر البالغين أو الناضجين روحياً، وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم معاني السفر الجسدية . هو سفر البالغين إيمانياً
> اولا قال هو سفر البالغين ..... سن البلوغ في العاده فوق 18 سنه .... يعني الاطفال الى سن 17 غير مسموح لهم بهذا التعبير
> ثانيا او البالغيين روحيا .... ماذا يقصد ؟؟؟
> ...


*نعيد مرة اخرى ما نقلتيه بعدم تركيز :*
*حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم معاني السفر الجسدية *

*الفعل : تشهوه*
*الفاعل : افكارهم*
*المفعول به : معانى السفر*

*الا تعتبرى ان قلب المفعول به ليصير فاعل هو تدليس على القراء ؟!*
*المعنى :*
*كى لا يسئ الغير بالغين روحيا (المشوهون فكريا و متأثرين بالافكار العالمية النجسة) فهم معانى السفر*







> *اصلا لا يولد اي انسان نجس الافكار و انما الاشياء و الكتب و التلفزيون هي التي تشوه افكارهم ... ومن الطبيعي في ان الشباب الي في عمر المراهقه عندما يقرؤ مثل هذا الكلام يذهب تفكيرهم الى شئ اخر حتى و ان كانوا يعرفوا معاني الرموز .... *



*لا هذا ليس الطبيعى فليس كل الشباب فى عمر المراهقة نجسون فكريا (اتكلم عن شبابنا المسيحيين و انتى ادرى بشباب الاسلام !)*
*و السبب من كلامك :*


> *اصلا لا يولد اي انسان نجس الافكار و انما الاشياء و الكتب و التلفزيون هي التي تشوه افكارهم *


*الكتاب المقدس يخاطب الانسان الطاهر الفكر و ليس المشوه بالافكار النجسة*
*لذلك الغير ناضجين روحيا سيشوهون معانى السفر بنظرتهم الجنسية*



> حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم معاني السفر الجسدية .....اذا كانت اصلا مناسبه لهم فلماذا سوف تشوه افكارهم ....



*من قال ان الكتاب المقدس مناسب للنجسين فكريا ؟!*
*اكيد غير مناسب لهم و سيفهموه حسب نجاستهم الفكرية*


> وهذا يدل على انه لا يسمح لهم بقرأته حتى يكونوا في سن مسموح لهم بقرأته



*هذا استنتاج من خيالك*
*لا يسمح لغير البالغين روحيا لما ذكرنا فى الاعلى*
*اما عن الاطفال فلن يفهموه بشكل كامل لعدم نضهم بعد*




> *نحن لا نهلل ليل و نهار و انما انتم من تقولون انه مناسب للصغر و المراهقيين و نحن نقول لكم لا يناسب حتى ان اليهود الي السفر كان خاص فيهم و زمانهم يقولون ان لا يسمح للاشخاص الاقل من عمر 30 سنه ان يقرؤها*


*و هل اوصى الكتاب المقدس ان لا يقرأ السفر الا بعد ال 30 ؟!*
*اليهود يقدسوا السفر جدا و يعتبروه درة الكتاب المقدس و قمة الروحانية (طبعا لن يفهم المسلم هذا ابدا)*
*و من حرصهم على عدم تشويه معانى السفر الروحية لغير الناضجين روحيا اوصوا بهذا لكن هذا غير لازم مع المسيحيين*
*فنحن بنعمة الفداء بخلاف اليهود متحررين من الخطية و لا تسودنا بعد :*
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 6: 14
فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.
و بالنعمة نمتلك الطهارة الفكرية و تخلصنا من النجاسة لذلك اى شخص ناضج روحيا فى اى سن يقرأ السفر و يفهم معانيه الروحية البالغة

*و اجل مناسب لكل الطاهرين لكن لن يفهمه غير الناضجين بشكل كامل فأين المشكلة لديكى ؟!*




> *وهل تسمح لابنك او بنتك ان تتعرف على العلاقه التي تدور بين العريس بعروسته ووصفه لعروسته بكلامات غزليه وجنسيه.... اليس علاقه الام بابنائها هي اسمه علاقه على الاطلاق *



*المشكلة ان تلك العلاقة فى نظرك هى الجنس فقط !*
*اين الغزل الجنسى ؟!*

*اجل اسمح لابنى ان يتعرف على مدى حبى لامه و علاقة الحب الطاهرة بيننا....*





> *يا اخي نحن لا نتكلم عن اطفال في سن السابعه اوالثامنه حتى نحن نتكلم عن الاطفال من سن التاسعه الى سن 25 مثلا....هذا السن خطير و اهم مرحله سنيه يمر بها الانسان .... وكل شي يصادف الطفل و الشاب في هذه السن تؤثر على تفكيرة و سلوكه .... هل فهمت ماذا اقصد*



*الاطفال من 9 الى 25 !!!!!!!!!!*

*اجل كل ما يصادفه سيؤثر على تفكيره*
*فأذا عاش فى بيئة تنظر للامور نظرة جنسية سينشأ على هذا*
*و اذا عاش نظرته بسيطة و طاهرة سينشأ على هذا*

*هذا السفر لا ينفع للمشوهين فكريا ذوى النشأة الجنسية (غير الناضجين روحيا)*
*هل فهمتى الان ؟!*
*فلا عجب على من يهلل عليه و لا يستطيع ان يتفهمه !* 



> *لا اكيد مش للاطفال فقط لكن الاطفال و الشباب هم جزء مهم ويجب ان يكون موجه لهم بحيث تؤثر عليهم ايجابياً*



*اجل موجه لهم لكن بشكل تبسيطى لانهم لن يفهموه كليا الا عند النضج فأين هى المشكلة ؟*




> *يا اخي احنا بنتكلم عن اطفال من سن 9 و ما فوق .... و الاطفال هذه الايام فاهمين كل شئ ....وذلك بسبب التلفزيون و الانترنت ...حتى ان افلام الكرتون اصبحت تعرض بشكل يؤثر سلبيا على افكارهم وهل تعتقد انهم لا يفهموا الكلامات الموجوده في نشيد الانشاد .... *


*اختاه يقول الكتاب المقدس :*
*كل شيئ طاهر للطاهرين*
*اولاد الله بلا عيب فى وسط جيل فاسد و معوج*

*لن يؤثر الكتاب سلبيا على اولاد الله الطاهرين*
*اما ذوى النظرة الجنسية سيكون لهم عثرة*
*فالمسيح نفسه و الصليب كان معثرة لمثل تلك النوعية الغير ناضجة او عديمة الايمان !*
*حتى انه قال : طوبى لمن لا يعثر فى*

*فليس من العجب ان يكون الكتاب ايضا معثرة لغير الناضجين*




> *يا اخي السذاجه الفكريه عندما تستخف بعقل من يحاورك ... انتم تقولون ان نشيد الانشاد مناسب لكافه الاعمار بما فيها الاطفال و المراهقيين .... وهذا الكلام ياتي بعكس ما جاء با انه لا يسمح لمن هم دون سن 30 بقرأته .... انا ناقشتكم عندما رأيتكم تكررو بانه يسمح للاطفال بقرأته .... من السذاجه ان تعتقد اني اتكلم عن اطفال في سن 6 او 7 نحن نتكلم عن اطفال في سن المراهقه .... وانا لم اتي هنا لكي اقول عقدتكم باطله و انما اناقشكم و تناقشوني و اعرف دينكم و تعرفوا ديني و بعد كذا كل واحد حر بدينه و اختياره *



*اجبت فى الاعلى*



> اعتقد ان هنا قسم الحوار المسيحي و لا يسمح بالحوار الاسلامي فارجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع :t7::t7::t7:



*هذا ليس تطرق و لا هجوم بل مثال لعلك تفهمى الفكرة*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

متابع...


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مارس 2011)

*معانى السفر واضحة للى عايز يفهم وشرحنا قبل كده 
ومفيش مسيحى سواء كان مراهق او ناضج قرا السفر وهاج جنسيا ,محصلتش فى التاريخ ابدا 
ومسمعناش عن واحد ولا واحدة انحرف جنسيا لانه قرا السفر ,محصلش نهائى 
لان اصغر مسيحى يعلم جيدا معانى السفر الروحية 

حتى من بداية السفر عروس النشيد(الكنيسة) تقول للعريس (المسيح )اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى 
بالجمع اذا هى مش بتتكلم عن نفسها فقط كما تدعون فى علاقة جنسية فاضحة 
لكنها تتكلم عن جماعة المؤمنين (اللى هى الكنيسة عروس المسيح )وبتطلب منه انه يجذبهم جميعا وراءه ليتبعوه 

مفيش واحدة هتقول لحبيبها فى كلام غزل فاضح اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى كلنا 
يعنى هى هتجرى وراه ومعاها مجموعة بنات تانيين ؟ده يعقل ؟ ده منطق ؟
علشان كده بنقول ان السفر هو علاقة حب طاهرة بين المسيح والكنيسة 

نقطة جانبية  :ما المشكلة فى علاقة الحب بين العريس والعروس ؟هل هى علاقة غير شرعية ؟
لا هى علاقة شريعة ومقدسة ومقبولة امام الله لانهم زوجين 
اذا اين المشكلة ؟
المشكلة تكمن فى من يرى ان الحب والجنس نجاسة فى حد ذاتهم 
لكن هما مش نجاسة طالما بيتموا فى اطار من الشريعة المقدسة امام الله وهى الزواج 
لكن للاسف عقول الناس تشوهت واصبحت تنظر للحب والجنس على انه علاقة حيوانية 
ولكن نحن لدينا هذة العلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة علاقة مقدسة فى الرب شرعية ليس بها اى نجاسة 

ثم انا السفر اصلا ليس به اى معانى او الفاظ جنسية فاضحة كما يدعون 
*


----------



## minatosaaziz (4 مارس 2011)

> *ومفيش مسيحى سواء كان مراهق او ناضج قرا السفر وهاج جنسيا ,محصلتش فى التاريخ ابدا
> ومسمعناش عن واحد ولا واحدة انحرف جنسيا لانه قرا السفر ,محصلش نهائى*


ولا هنسمع لان هذا لا يحدث الا مع غير الطبيعيين .
انا مراهق ولا اد مشكلة فيه واحب السفر جدا لاني اعشق البلاغة الرائعة في السفر والالفاظ الرقيقة الحساسة اللي فيه(خصوصا ترجمة كتاب الحياة) والتشبيهات والتمثيلات الشعرية ،بصراحة السفر تحفة من حيث الناحية الادبية و يبان جماله لما تتضح دقة رموزه وكناياته الروحية .


----------

